# DirecTV $100 Gift Card?



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is there something special you have to do to get it? They advertised $100 Visa Gift Card for new customers if you sign up for autopay, never got it....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe sign up for autopay? You have to order the Choice package or higher and enroll in autopay at the time of the order, that's all that the disclaimer stated.



> To get your $100 Visa® prepaid card,
> all you have to do is:
> 
> 1. Select the CHOICE™ package or higher
> ...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

adam1115 said:


> Is there something special you have to do to get it? They advertised $100 Visa Gift Card for new customers if you sign up for autopay, never got it....


Did you sign up for service through the D* website? I think it was an online-only special deal...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You had to sign up with that promotion at the time of the order. If it was not done you are not eligible to receive it. Check your order confirmation letter and see if you signed up for it.

You can also check at directv.com/rebates and see if it's listed under your rebates. If it's not there then you didn't get signed up for it.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> Hmmm, maybe sign up for autopay? You have to order the Choice package or higher and enroll in autopay at the time of the order, that's all that the disclaimer stated.


Yes, we are. We enrolled when we ordered on the website.



Justin23 said:


> Did you sign up for service through the D* website? I think it was an online-only special deal...


Yes.



Shades228 said:


> You had to sign up with that promotion at the time of the order. If it was not done you are not eligible to receive it. Check your order confirmation letter and see if you signed up for it.


I did.



Shades228 said:


> You can also check at directv.com/rebates and see if it's listed under your rebates. If it's not there then you didn't get signed up for it.


It isn't.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Either call or email customer service and see if they show that you are going to get it. May take some time for them to mail it to you.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> Either call or email customer service and see if they show that you are going to get it. May take some time for them to mail it to you.


Well yea, I did, and I wasn't on our account... that's why I posted here.. 

I had my wife call, you have to be with them 2 months (and 2 payments) to get it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

adam1115 said:


> Well yea, I did, and I wasn't on our account... that's why I posted here..
> 
> I had my wife call, you have to be with them 2 months (and 2 payments) to get it.


Not sure if you have met the 2 payment requirement yet. If you have met all the original requirements and feel you should get the Visa prepaid card, here is one last suggestion. You can email Ellen Flilipiak [email protected]. She has help resolve several valid issues for other subscribers.


----------



## four32i (Dec 19, 2009)

Check your rebates page. (directv.com/rebate)

I checked mine a couple days ago, and saw my Giftcard at the "pending status"


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

I did everything that's required 2 years ago.I am still waiting for my gift card.
I have looked online,have no rebates listed.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Still nothing. They said it's after you've had service for two months. Two months was on 2/6, still nothing on the rebate site.

Guess we'll be calling again.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You say you signed up for it but again if it's not on the order confirmation email you didn't get signed up for it. Not everyone was allowed to offer that so depending on who you went through they might not have had the option.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

You will probably have to hound the heck out of them, I did. Use email instead of calling so you don't run into the old "I don't see anything on your account" deal.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

BKC said:


> You will probably have to hound the heck out of them, I did. Use email instead of calling so you don't run into the old "I don't see anything on your account" deal.


That's EXACTLY what they told us!

I'd file a BBB complaint but judging by their F rating they don't care.

They have a support email?


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> You say you signed up for it but again if it's not on the order confirmation email you didn't get signed up for it. Not everyone was allowed to offer that so depending on who you went through they might not have had the option.


It was ONLINE, it said "Get a $100 gift card if you sign up for auto bill pay" and I clicked and and signed up for online bill pay.

I don't know how I could of signed up wrong.

This is what I signed up for:


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

I used the contact form on their site and got this response-

Response (Aubrey S.) - 02/16/2010 03:18 PM
Dear Mr. 1115,

Thanks for taking the time to write us.

I see you recently activated service and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I'm sorry to hear about the issues you're experiencing in trying to get your $100 Visa Card. I have forwarded your information to our management for special handling.

We appreciate your continued patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

Aubrey S.
DIRECTV Customer Service

Seems promising. Hopefully they will resolve it. Thanks for the advice BKC!


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

They claim this is escalated and that I'll receive a response by next week. DirecTV has a pretty big local presence in Colorado. I'm planning to file a small claims lawsuit including court costs. I plan to post the documents online to reveal the ridiculous tactics they take to renege on their 'offers'.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

adam1115 said:


> They claim this is escalated and that I'll receive a response by next week. DirecTV has a pretty big local presence in Colorado. I'm planning to file a small claims lawsuit including court costs. I plan to post the documents online to reveal the ridiculous tactics they take to renege on their 'offers'.


You might want to read your service agreement first. You're bound by arbitration.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> You might want to read your service agreement first. You're bound by arbitration.


Oh... that's perfect. But fine, I can do arbitration.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

Dude, give them at least 30 days after your 2 month period for it to show up on the rebate site or the DirecTV system when you call, geez. Like others have said, use the support email so you have a paper trail, you will get eventually.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm guessing that you either don't have or have looked at your confirmation letter for your order and noticed it's not on there?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Another reason I won't recommend DirecTV anymore, even though I stay with them myself. Their business practices and their customer service are the pits. I have never received any promotional spiff without argument, and some I have never received at all. I don't believe in silly lawsuits over trivia (my own trivia, not issues with bigger pictures), so I just let it slide. However, I don't forget it.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

idigg said:


> Dude, give them at least 30 days after your 2 month period for it to show up on the rebate site or the DirecTV system when you call, geez. Like others have said, use the support email so you have a paper trail, you will get eventually.


It's been 30 days since my 2 month period. I sent the support email. The response was to wait 14 business days for a response which as also passed.



Shades228 said:


> I'm guessing that you either don't have or have looked at your confirmation letter for your order and noticed it's not on there?


No, it is not on there, but that isn't my fault, they messed up. I did everything right.

I would've *never* done autopay, wouldn't have even considered it. The learn more link on the $100 gift card offer convinced me to. The fact that I'm ON autopay was a direct result of clicking that offer!



JeffBowser said:


> Another reason I won't recommend DirecTV anymore, even though I stay with them myself. Their business practices and their customer service are the pits. I have never received any promotional spiff without argument, and some I have never received at all. I don't believe in silly lawsuits over trivia (my own trivia, not issues with bigger pictures), so I just let it slide. However, I don't forget it.


Yet they won't hesitate to engage collection attorneys over a few hundred bucks if you cancel early...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

adam1115 said:


> It's been 30 days since my 2 month period. I sent the support email. The response was to wait 14 business days for a response which as also passed.
> 
> No, it is not on there, but that isn't my fault, they messed up. I did everything right.


So you went on the website. You setup the order but it's not your fault it's not on there? The order confirmation page was shown prior to you finalizing the order. Then after getting the email or whatever and not seeing it you still had it installed. I get that your frustrated but you do own this as no one else setup the order but yourself. You have some responsibility.

What I would recomend is to call in and calmly explain what happened. That you placed your order found out about the gift card through the learn more and signed up for autopay. Now if you didn't sign up for autopay in the order and called in later you're not eligible. They can check and maybe will be willing to work with you if they can.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> So you went on the website. You setup the order but it's not your fault it's not on there? The order confirmation page was shown prior to you finalizing the order. Then after getting the email or whatever and not seeing it you still had it installed. I get that your frustrated but you do own this as no one else setup the order but yourself. You have some responsibility.


Since I didn't write directv's website, how the hell should I know that it shows up on the confirmation page? The other rebates were discounts on programming, the confirmation shows what you ordered.

I DID click the offer, I read it, it said "SIMPLY SIGN UP FOR AUTOPAY AND RECEIVE A $100 Visa GIFT CARD". So I did that. Again, why would I know if it shows up on the email confirming what package I get?

AND I DID call and ask about it, was told that if I signed up for auto pay I was good to go. After I posted here, TWO more reps said we were good to go, just had to wait two months.



Shades228 said:


> What I would recomend is to call in and calmly explain what happened. That you placed your order found out about the gift card through the learn more and signed up for autopay.


You apparently missed that I did that and was told they don't show it on my account. Twice. So I sent the email.



Shades228 said:


> Now if you didn't sign up for autopay in the order and called in later you're not eligible. They can check and maybe will be willing to work with you if they can.


I signed up for it on the website as part of the offer. Not sure how many times I can say that or why you don't believe me.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

BBB Response-

Company's Response 

Company's Initial Response - Posted 03/03/2010
Thank you for allowing us to speak with you on March 3, 2010. We regret to hear of any inconveniences you may have encountered. Upon review of the account we have determined that you will receive the $100 Visa gift card within 6-8 weeks from February 24. We apologize for the delay and appreciate your patience. Sincerely, DIRECTV Office of the President
Initial Response Summary
The Visa card will be received within 6-8 weeks from February 24.


----------



## hereonline (Mar 6, 2010)

I’m in the same boat. 

I followed the deal link, signed up for the service and auto bill pay via online,and never received the gift card. I spend 40 minutes talking to a DirecTV representatives and his manager yesterday. They gave me 
“Your credit must be bad” (my Fico score is 800+)
“I don’t see anything on your account”
“Did you request the gift card when you signed up” (I asked how and they couldn’t not tell me), 
“We gave you a free DVR, instead”
“We don’t see anything processed in our system, but you may still get the gift card in a few weeks” (basically to get rid of me). 

I had to stop working for medical reason in January, so $100 would really help me now. I will also file a complaint to BBB, so hopefully no one else gets bamboozle by DirecTV.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Big shock... they are liars.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

On 4/19 I filed a new BBB complaint.

Guess what? GOT THE GIFT CARD yesterday! Someone named Patrick from the office of the president called a week or so ago and asurred me that he took care of it and it would be coming.

Still a really bad taste, nobody should have to go through this nonsense.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I got mine just about 90 days from when I signed up (about 2 weeks ago), just like they promised.


----------

